# This forum is so horrible



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

Does anyone know a better A6 forum? This one is pathetic to say the least...


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (skicross66)*

http://www.audiworld.com


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (Orjan)*

Audizine.com is also ok. But Audiworld is the better one.... although no that fantastic either.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (tominizer)*

I just clicked on Audi World and I can't stand the way they post messages on the forum. They're hard to read and and I don't like the format they use.
I like Fourtitude better than most forums. There are plenty of places to get Audi info, so you don't have to rely on jus this place.
And some forums have a zillion posts, but half of it is petty talk and arguments you have to sort through. There's less trash to sort through on here and I think Fortitude is one of the better places to chat. But it does seem that the A6's are the least talked about car on here. 



_Modified by jperryrocks at 7:55 AM 7/14/2006_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (skicross66)*

Not the most constructive post I've ever seen, but the forums are definitely far slower than I'd prefer.








AudiWorld and Fourtitude are both well run sites. I happen to prefer the layout that ZeroForum yields here; it's much easier to scan a topic quickly, and I find it more intuitive when formatting your messages.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (GLI_Man)*

This isn't our most active forum. That said, it could get a lot better with forum member's help. I appreciate the kind words posted here by you guys. Thanks on that. If you like what we're doing, and you like the technology here, then help build the forum if you can. We're always open to adding moderators if you are interested in helping out, and we're greatly interested in making sure this forum grows into a helpful resource for A6 owners.
Thanks guys.


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: This forum is so horrible ([email protected])*

I'm definitely interested in bettering this forum...sorry if I came off as bad-mouthing it, I love the format and the site, I just wish there were more people with A6's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: This forum is so horrible (skicross66)*

I didn't take it as bad mouthing, so don't worry about that. I agree with you man. I'd love to see this forum pick up more.


----------

